# Need rating on my songs



## SlickFunk (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,
As the title says, I need someone to rate my songs I made a while back. I've been producing music for a good 5 years now, but still haven't tried to make glitch hop or chill-ish music, so don't except those to be masterpieces.
http://goo.gl/eJKsxR And http://goo.gl/eXIE8W

Thanks,
Have a good one!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

I came in expecting shit and being able to throw a bad comment in that'd demoralize new people, but much to my disappointment I can't do that.

Neither of these songs hit my particular alley, I'm more of a progrock kind of a guy, but these sound _professional_. You've got skill no doubt.
I have heard worse songs from UKF/similar channels, which is where this stuff belongs, not on FAF.
Cold mountain works pretty well, it's got a simple melody people can hum to and it sticks to your head. The basslines and what I call flair sounds good and fit well. It sounds like what it should.
I think that in times the song could be paced better, but that's really minor and a matter of preference. 

Jamming doesn't thrill me as much. It feels like an interlude between songs and couldn't do well as a full fledged piece. A bit too monotonous for that. 
The rhytms on it and the flair is alright, but I'd replace the guitar with slower, more ambient notes, or at the very least toss in a bit of variation in it if I wanted to extend it even a bit further.
It's something I could hear between Deadmau5 songs and that's meant as a compliment. 

Overall really good work, keep it up. I'm not a musical producer, just an avid fan of music and a very critical one at that, so I'm not sure if my two cents are worth much.
I hope I helped though


----------



## SlickFunk (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

Take my opinion for what you want; the sound design is professional so you've got no concerns there. Clear sense of style, chord progressions etc

One thing I had above anything:

In Cold Mountain, i think the key issue lies in transitional material. This may be achieved by adjusting some of the focal points so that you can lead into a change of pace with more energy and close a phrase more conclusively. Additionally, when you introduce that double time beat after the first drop, it sounds unexpected partially due to the fact that there's nothing that really introduces it, since everything else is in the same feel as the previous section, which harms the feel slightly. Biggest culprit is the quarter note tambourine; it may provide a solid pulse that is introduced elsewhere, but it harms the double time's ability to groove.

What program do use? Really clear voices.


----------



## SlickFunk (Oct 13, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> What program do use? Really clear voices.


Thanks for letting me know! Obviously I need to learn more about Glitch Hop.
I use FL Studio, and VSTs that I mostly use: Massive, omnisphere, Harmor, Sytrus, Sylenth and TruePianos.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

SlickFunk said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Obviously I need to learn more about Glitch Hop.
> I use FL Studio, and VSTs that I mostly use: Massive, omnisphere, Harmor, Sytrus, Sylenth and TruePianos.


I see, nice.


----------

